# How do you get a silver beige?



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Pick a sliver carrying brown. IF my understanding of the color is correct a silver beige is the brown equivalent of a silver. So you need the silver genes and the brown genes to produce one. 


My Phoenix (cafe') and his sister (silver beige) are from a Cafe' x Blue carrying brown. So you might get one by breeding to a Cafe' but the chances are higher if you go with a silver or sigh if you can find one a silver beige.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I STILL can't tell the difference between silver beige and cafe au lait ...
To me looks like SB I'd just more champagne and the C is more light brown... Pictures to compare anyone?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Hibbert is a cafe out of a brown dad and apricot mom. He did have a silver beige brother and a silver/blue sister.

He started out the same color as the couch.







3 months old







Almost 20 months old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Think of the difference between a silver and a blue. Like those colors one of the main differences between cafe' and silver beige is the rate of clearing. The silver beige will already have a light face by 8 weeks old and by the time they are a year old will be "silver". The cafe' are like a blue they will have a slightly lighter face as a puppy but will not start to clear into their coffee with cream color until they are over a year old. 

This is Georgia and Phoenix at about 6 to 8 weeks old. Notice how light Georgia's face already is? At this age it was hard to tell if Phoenix was going to be a brown or cafe'. He now has a slightly lighter face then his body color and we are pretty sure he will be a cafe'


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> Hibbert is a cafe out of a brown dad and apricot mom. He did have a silver beige brother and a silver/blue sister.
> 
> He started out the same color as the couch.
> View attachment 99889
> ...


Hibby is just stunning!! I just love his coloring 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

spindledreams said:


> Think of the difference between a silver and a blue. Like those colors one of the main differences between cafe' and silver beige is the rate of clearing. The silver beige will already have a light face by 8 weeks old and by the time they are a year old will be "silver". The cafe' are like a blue they will have a slightly lighter face as a puppy but will not start to clear into their coffee with cream color until they are over a year old.
> 
> This is Georgia and Phoenix at about 6 to 8 weeks old. Notice how light Georgia's face already is? At this age it was hard to tell if Phoenix was going to be a brown or cafe'. He now has a slightly lighter face then his body color and we are pretty sure he will be a cafe'


That makes so much sense!!! Thanks for explaining it!! Wow, cool!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Let me ask you all this. If I were to breed dreamer, a cream, how would I get a silver beige? her dad is silver and her mom is black. She has maybe one apricot or red in her 4 generation pedigree. Is this possible ? I would much rather have a puppy of hers, rather than buy one.


----------



## MississippiStandards (9 mo ago)

What about Cream bred to Silver. No brown in their background that I am aware of.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

MississippiStandards said:


> What about Cream bred to Silver. No brown in their background that I am aware of.


I'm closing this thread for now, as none of the original participants have logged onto Poodle Forum in over two years. Please hop on over to Member Introductions and tell us a little about yourself.

The quick answer to your questions is that both silver beige and cafe au lait are variants of brown. You won't get them unless the pup inherits brown from each parent. Since brown is a recessive, the best way to determine if a dog is a carrier is to do genetic testing.


----------

